# What Varieties in My Litter Please?



## midori (Oct 1, 2009)

I know it's early days, but I have quite mixtuire of colours in my litter. Does anyone know what they are please?

This isn't the full itter, but these are the different colours, and there are also what I think are some PEW's in there too, but not pictured. I didn't expect so many different coloured babies!

Thankyou.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

What are the parents?

It's a mixture of champagne and chocolate banded (or belted).


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I think there is a black banded there too. Also the chocolate banded/belted looks quite a rich colour could it be a satin?


----------



## midori (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou.

The black banded is actually from anothe rlitter, the rest got eaten, so I put him/her with this litter.

Not all the babies are banded, the one chocolat ecoloure done there isn't marked, and there's another the same too.

All the palers babies are different shades, is that usual if they are the same colour?

Mum is a champagne banded, I think and not sure on Dad as the does were pregnant when I got them. Not sure if they are satins? 

This is Mum:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The darker one still appears brown on my screen. 

Within champagne, shades vary greatly. I've seen champagnes dark enough to look beige if they didn't have pink eyes, and champagnes who border on white.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

It makes sense that the black is from another litter. The father must have been a chocolate carrying pink eyes which means that some of your champagnes are heterozygous and some are homozygous which I think has an effect on the shade although others may disagree.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The paler bubs look alot like Siams before thier points come through. At least they look like my bubba's did before they started shading up! lol

Willow xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes sorry I am talking crap (shouldnt type while trying to watch x factor). What I mean in my very limited experience of breeding champagnes is that when I have bred two champagnes together the resulting babies tend to be more uniform in colour whereas when I use my chocolate stud buck which carries pink eyes then the resulting champagne offspring tend to vary more in shade. I think it may have something to do with 'modifiers' which are passed down along with the genes so in a way the chocolate buck is having an effect on the shade.

There is some debate about modifiers but I have seen some interesting results from breeding my rumpwhites. I find that a self with a rumpwhite parent produces rumpwhites with more white (i.e a better rumpwhite) than a self with no rumpwhite heritage, although genetically both selfs are identical.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That makes sense. I wish we had all the modifiers mapped out like we do the various alleles to different genes.


----------

